# Bullet Holes in Car



## Oldcar (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

First off, I know zero about guns but have a fun project for you guys and gals to think about. I have an old black 1970 fleetwood and would like to put some bullet holes in the drivers door or trunk lid. Of course these items will be off the vehicle. When the job is done I plan to paint and plug the back of them. Any idea what kind of gun to use? Bullets? Any member interested in doing this in the RI, MA area? Just want clean holes, not something that will obliterate the entire door or trunk. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldcar (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh yes, I did not make this clear enough. I am not going to do this, no nothing about guns, so need someone who can in RI, MA area.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought a motorcycle once from a guy who had stuck decals of bullet holes on it. Looked pretty real. Took me several hours to get them off, but the paint underneight was OK and of course the sheet metal was still intact.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A girl asked me to shoot bullet holes in a pair of blue jeans. I told her to stick white dots exactly where she wanted the holes. She complained later that there were exit holes too. She only wanted the entry holes.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

There's a joke somewhere in there about excessive penetration and girls jeans, but I'm staying away from it...

The stickers are so much easier, but if you're dead set on perforating your Caddy, remember that those bullets won't stop just inside the sheet metal. The window and door opening mechanics might be collateral damage, and maybe the glass and interior covering too!


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a bad feeling about this. - Han Solo


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Man I'd just go with the stickers if you ever got sick of them holes you would have to get body work and if you didn't dress them up right them holes will rust.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

And while the bullet holes in the jeans were an attempt to move the product "up market", I suspect the resulting automobile will be more bario than upmarket. Stickers.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i am all for pumping the car full of holes.... all the resulting issues remind me of one simple fact..... not my car, not my problem.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> And while the bullet holes in the jeans were an attempt to move the product "up market", I suspect the resulting automobile will be more bario than upmarket. Stickers.


used to be a company called "Buckshot Jeans"


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i am all for pumping the car full of holes.... all the resulting issues remind me of one simple fact..... not my car, not my problem.


haha +1


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you want nice clean holes that are to be painted over to not look like bullet holes, just get a punch and mallet and call it day.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I vote for a .50 caliber BMG rounds fired from a Barrett rifle. (Might as well do the job right.:mrgreen


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I smell a Darwin Award candidate here.

Darwin Awards: History and Rules


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

And I thought the ******** around here with the bullet stickers were tacky...

KG


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I think this could get you unwanted attention mainly police, no doubt they will have questions.


----------



## tconroy (Dec 10, 2011)

expect to be pulled over a lot and questioned. I would not be carrying concealed in that car, it would already look suspisious no doubt.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Um... Why do you want bullet holes in your car?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tumbleweed


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually, a 1970 Caddy probably already has enough rust where you can poke appropriate sized holes with your finger. :mrgreen:


----------

